# Blind rat?



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if one of my new rats (O.B.) is blind. He's about 7 weeks old and I've had him for about 10 days. He doesn't leave the cage on his own and when he is out of the cage he sort of flattens himself out and feels (smells?) his way back. And he never goes to a hand or face without smelling and nibbling first. His brother Pogo, on the other hand, is all ready running around the room and making himself at home.

Is there anything else I should look for that would point to him being blind? And why is he trying to pull my fingers into his stash/hidey hole?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

are his eyes pink or ruby? These rats see very badly compared to black-eyed rats. They flatten out because they are nervous, they trust their other senses more than their eyes esp. with their poor vision. Even if a rat is blind it doesn't change much for them since their vision is lousy already


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

if u keep the cage in exactly the same lay out he should get around inside it no problem


----------



## Itchygirl (Jan 20, 2009)

My Gimli is pink eyed and he did exactly the same thing when I got him as a baby.I thought ,like you ,that he may have been blind.He seemed to sniff his way around.But he is fine and is now in with the big boys and loves it.


----------



## odssy1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep, That seems to be the case with O.B. He's venturing farther and farther from their cage and is much more confident now and behaving like a normal 8 week old ;D. I think the poor little fellow was just totally unsettled about the new surroundings.


----------



## Mylasrubies (Dec 1, 2009)

I just got 2 new rats one dumbo and one hairless. They're my first rats and they're about 3-4 weeks old. I recently noticed that my hairless rat's eye was really milky and then the next day i noticed that it was a little red like a bloody red but there was no liquid . She doesn't ever leave the cage on her own and when I take her out she just crawls into my hair. on the other hand her mate who is also a girl is super confident and showed that she was dominant in the beginning. Do hairless rats often become blind or did something happen in the cage while i was away? ??? if anyone could help me or has experienced this, it would be greatly appreciated :/


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a ruby eyed beige hooded and he's 9 months old now: he still is very cautious. His eyesight appears to be horrendous. I'm very careful never to let him free range by himself, even though he's the least hand tame of my 5 and thus should probably spend more "alone' time with me, because he seems to follow other rats and their scent marks. He's the lowest on the pecking order, even the 3 month olds have higher rungs on the ladder, so I don't want to upset him or stress him further.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mylasrubies said:


> I just got 2 new rats one dumbo and one hairless. They're my first rats and they're about 3-4 weeks old. I recently noticed that my hairless rat's eye was really milky and then the next day i noticed that it was a little red like a bloody red but there was no liquid . She doesn't ever leave the cage on her own and when I take her out she just crawls into my hair. on the other hand her mate who is also a girl is super confident and showed that she was dominant in the beginning. Do hairless rats often become blind or did something happen in the cage while i was away? ??? if anyone could help me or has experienced this, it would be greatly appreciated :/


I have never heard of hairless rats being prone to blindness. And mine always just chills in my hair. It's warmer in there.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mylasrubies said:


> I just got 2 new rats one dumbo and one hairless. They're my first rats and they're about 3-4 weeks old. I recently noticed that my hairless rat's eye was really milky and then the next day i noticed that it was a little red like a bloody red but there was no liquid . She doesn't ever leave the cage on her own and when I take her out she just crawls into my hair. on the other hand her mate who is also a girl is super confident and showed that she was dominant in the beginning. Do hairless rats often become blind or did something happen in the cage while i was away? ??? if anyone could help me or has experienced this, it would be greatly appreciated :/


Hairless rats aren't prone to blindness BUT they are prone to eye infections. Sounds like vet visit time - that milkiness could very well be an infection and if left could get very nasty


----------



## Mylasrubies (Dec 1, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> Hairless rats aren't prone to blindness BUT they are prone to eye infections. Sounds like vet visit time - that milkiness could very well be an infection and if left could get very nasty


Thanks so much for the info :/


----------



## Mylasrubies (Dec 1, 2009)

Is there anything I can buy from the petstore like eye drops to help her eye or is it the best to take her to the vet to determine what to do from there?

or anyyy other way I can help her without taking her to the vet? :'( Just like everyone else, money is hard and vet visit would = death of me. 

I understand that I should want to do anything to help her but I'm trying to exercise any other resources before I have to spend a lot of money.

:-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

Ration is right, Mylas, she needs vet treatment. If it is an infection it could travel to her brain and then it may be too late. You wouldn't want your other rat to be left alone. BTW if you bring one in to the vet, I would go ahead and bring both even if your other rat doesn't need to be examined. Car rides are stressful enough without a buddy there for her.


----------



## Mylasrubies (Dec 1, 2009)

I just found out from one place today that just a visit would be $45-65! wholy mother. and then eyedrops would be another $25....and that's if it is just an infection. *sigh....it's only one place though i have a couple other ones I can call. and hopefully I won't be that kind of 'too late' 

and just something really cute that i want to share with everyone  i figured out her weakness and it's oats! so maybe I'll bring a baggie along.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It could be a scratched eyeball as well, sounds like what my Bella had wrong. Until you get to the vet get some human grade eye ointment (no steroids!!) and use that to keep the eyeball moist. This will hopefully keep her more comfortable until you get to that vet.


----------



## Mylasrubies (Dec 1, 2009)

so as of yesterday when I got home, my rattie's eye looked a lot better. I don't know what happened but it's black and not nearly as cloudy as it was. Not really cloudy at all....what should I do now?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mylasrubies said:


> so as of yesterday when I got home, my rattie's eye looked a lot better. I don't know what happened but it's black and not nearly as cloudy as it was. Not really cloudy at all....what should I do now?


You still haven't managed to get her to a vet? I would do so. Eye issues can turn nasty.


----------

